# Hipshot bridge with RG7321?



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2012)

I have a 2004 RG7321 with the old style bridge, I've seen some custom RG7321s with the cool looking Hipshot bridge (this one)
7 String Fixed .175 Guitar Bridge Black > Store > Hipshot Products

I searched the threads about this and while everyone says it doesn't work out of the box (even Hipshot themselves through email)

I read the string holes don't match up, but if everything else does, I can make that work (I've done much, much harder things)

Every time I played a guitar with that bridge style at NAMM, it felt so fucking comfy.

I guess my question is, how has one and installed it on their RG7321 ?


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 3, 2012)

uhhh the only one I've seen with a hipshot had a custom body....so essentially it was just the neck from the 7321. I'm no luthier so take this with a fat grain of salt....but I would guess you COULD rout the portion of the body where the bridge is out, drop a new piece of wood in then drill that for the hipshot bridge. All-in-all I would say just building a whole new body would probably be the easiest route to take, albeit the most expensive. I doubt you can just drop a hipshot bridge where a different hardtail used to be and if you could (i.e. the string spacing type stuff lines up) you would have some fat empty holes where the old bridge's mounting screws used to be. 





=/=




I believe there are bridge replacements out there for the 7321 that are a lot higher quality - they're thicker and milled out of brass so you get a much more resonance/sustain. I think they're like 80-100 dollars. They don't look as clean as a hipshot, but they'll sound just as good.


----------



## broj15 (May 3, 2012)

Didn't hipshot do a custom run of rg7321 replacement bridges a few years ago? i saw one of them come up on the classifieds for less than $100 not to long ago but i don't know who snagged it up.


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 3, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Didn't hipshot do a custom run of rg7321 replacement bridges a few years ago? i saw one of them come up on the classifieds for less than $100 not to long ago but i don't know who snagged it up.



Yeah that's the one I was referring too...it looks the same as the original 7321 bridge though, just higher quality materials and more weight too it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2012)

I was talking about this one, stock RG7321 in which he added a veneer but still used the Hipshot bridge.





Are the bridge screw or ferrules the issue? it's not a big concern of mine if I have to drill some holes under the bridge to line them up or plug the current ones. (I've done bigger projects)

I think Elysian made the run of Hipshot bridges that look exactly like the Ibanez ones, which I don't want.


----------



## broj15 (May 3, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> Yeah that's the one I was referring too...it looks the same as the original 7321 bridge though, just higher quality materials and more weight too it.


 
Oops. Your post hadn't loaded yet by the time i started typing.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 3, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I was talking about this one, stock RG7321 in which he added a veneer but still used the Hipshot bridge.
> 
> Are the bridge screw or ferrules the issue?



As I understand it the ferrules/string holes in the body being lined up differently, as well as the screws holding the bridge in place.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 3, 2012)

Drill the bitch. Those RG7321 bridges suck. I say get the Hipshot.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 3, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Those RG7321 bridges suck.





All the ones I've had have been fine. Different tastes, I guess.


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 3, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> All the ones I've had have been fine. Different tastes, I guess.


 
The one I had actually made me sell the guitar (that and I had just gotten my RG1527).


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 3, 2012)

where can yoyu get a 7 string hipshot?

Also, unless you're a big fan of basswood, the best option would be , IMHO to make a new body.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 4, 2012)

Why would a make a new body? I like the one it has, it sounds badass and it's silly to just get a new body for a different bridge.

If the string ferrules don't line up with the body, I'll just drill from the top down so the strings can find the new bridge, same for the bridge screws.

I thought it was something more complex but if that's the only issue then it's a piece of cake.


----------



## russdogz_ (May 4, 2012)

I put a hipshot on my RG7321 - it had the new gibraltar bridge. i also put a veneer on though so it covered the holes. the string spacings line up perfectly, its just there are two screw holes that are JUST outside the 'covering' space of the hipshot. it SHOULD be fine if you have a 7321 with the OLD bridge. i recently just put a 6 string hipshot bridge onto my RG that had an oldschool style bridge and it covered perfectly, there is nothing visible and it all lines up!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 4, 2012)

russdogz_ said:


> I put a hipshot on my RG7321 - it had the new gibraltar bridge. i also put a veneer on though so it covered the holes. the string spacings line up perfectly, its just there are two screw holes that are JUST outside the 'covering' space of the hipshot. it SHOULD be fine if you have a 7321 with the OLD bridge. i recently just put a 6 string hipshot bridge onto my RG that had an oldschool style bridge and it covered perfectly, there is nothing visible and it all lines up!



Awesome! which bridge did you get for the RG7321?


----------



## russdogz_ (May 4, 2012)

i got the 7 string fixed hipshot bridge, with a .175" base. i put a veneer over the guitar so the holes didnt matter to me cause they were covered


----------



## skeels (May 4, 2012)

Would a .125" hipshot work too?


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 4, 2012)

From Hipshot
_"The difference between our .125" and .175" is the floor height of the bridge."_

I'm assuming the .125" is the one to use or will that be too low?


----------



## Mark_McQ (May 4, 2012)

I looked into this bridge for my 7321 recently. The string holes on the older bridge are staggered, the Hipshot has straight holes. But you can contact Hipshot and they have some of the older bridge plates in stock which will fit. They can do them with standard saddles like the stock bridge, or you can get the newer rounded ones like the current bridge, at no extra cost.

I dealt with a fella called Bill - [email protected]

I was wanting one in Gold, and they only had the black ones left, but they offered to send one off to be plated. Was going to be round the $135 mark.

Elysian no longer offers the bridges he was getting made. Can't recall the reason, possibly some headaches he had with either shipping or payments from people.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 4, 2012)

Mark_McQ said:


> I looked into this bridge for my 7321 recently. The string holes on the older bridge are staggered, the Hipshot has straight holes. But you can contact Hipshot and they have some of the older bridge plates in stock which will fit. They can do them with standard saddles like the stock bridge, or you can get the newer rounded ones like the current bridge, at no extra cost.
> 
> I dealt with a fella called Bill - [email protected]
> 
> ...



I emailed back and forth with him, he said they do offer a Hipshot version of the stock old RG7321 bridge, but I'm not looking for that, I can fix the string hole thing easily, just like the style of the Hipshot bridge (the round edge one)


----------



## russdogz_ (May 5, 2012)

I put a .125" on my 6 string at one point, it works fine, the saddles are just pretty high. well high to my standards i guess, but yeah. next time i'll probably go with a .175 for the extra clearance. it doesn't effect playability at all though.





if the string holes are staggered thats no biggie. just mount the hipshot in the centre and bore out the holes so the string through holes are tapered.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 6, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I was talking about this one, stock RG7321 in which he added a veneer but still used the Hipshot bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't look like a veneer to me. 

It would be easier for you to just get a new body built. But I guess you're looking for something fun to do haha. 

EDIT: Are those recessed Dunlop Straplock buttons?


----------



## RobZero (May 6, 2012)

i put hipshot saddles in mine, huge improvement in feel and sound, without drilling for a new bridge


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 6, 2012)

> russdogz_


The .175 higher bridge is no?



MrHelloGuitar said:


> That doesn't look like a veneer to me.
> EDIT: Are those recessed Dunlop Straplock buttons?



It is, they never made RG7321 with a flamed maple top.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1480150-post11.html


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 6, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> The .175 higher bridge is no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not a veneer haha. 

Though, he did use a stock body so kudos to him.


----------



## russdogz_ (May 6, 2012)

Yes, the .175 bridge has a thicker base plate - thus making the whole bridge higher. which would then in turn mean the saddles would be lower. you could get a .125 and shim it but next time i think i'm just going to get a .175.

also just to clear things up, that rg7321 has a 1/4" maple cap on it. not a veneer.


----------



## aaron_rose (May 6, 2012)

screw the holes, thats not a problem. dont build a new body, thats not the problem either, there is no problem. 

take old bridge off
dowell the holes that are there remark where the new holes are to go
redrill new pilot holes
mount bridge
hbang


----------



## Mark_McQ (May 7, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It is, they never made RG7321 with a flamed maple top.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1480150-post11.html



There was a red version with a flamed maple top. The RG7321FM. Think it was a US-only model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 7, 2012)

That's a veneer, not a true "top" which implies a thicker piece, not a paper thin sheet.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 7, 2012)

lol my mistake, that custom RG7321 has a custom flamed maple top, the red RG7321 has a veneer.

I'll get the Hipshot bridge and install it, will report back in a few weeks with pics/details.

Thanks guys.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (May 7, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> lol my mistake, that custom RG7321 has a custom flamed maple top, the red RG7321 has a veneer.
> 
> I'll get the Hipshot bridge and install it, will report back in a few weeks with pics/details.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Good luck, dude! Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 7, 2012)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Good luck, dude! Looking forward to the finished product!



Thanks, this should go easy


----------



## possumkiller (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking to do the same with an RG7421. Mine is a real beater so I really don't care about empty holes showing lol. Just the stock bridge is rusty as hell on bottom and green as hell with bumps all over the saddles so it's time for a replacement. I'm with the OP on the Hipshot, I like the feel and look a lot better and how it has a "fence" around three sides so that the saddles arent tempted to move side-to-side any. my only question was bridge height. The stock bridge-plate is extremely thin so would the .125 or .175 plate on the Hipshots be too thick and cause me to have to shim the neck pocket?


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 9, 2012)

.175 so the bridge saddles aren't high when setting the action.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 9, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I was talking about this one, stock RG7321 in which he added a veneer but still used the Hipshot bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one in the photo is mine. It's not a veneer. The top was planed down, a block of maple was added to where the forearm contour was and then a 1/8th inch, flame maple cap was added. 

I was told that the holes didn't line up, which is why some of this work was done. I'm assuming the screw holes didn't line up, but the string through holes were left the same. Which, I believe was a mistake. Since the baseplate on mine wasn't moved back, the low B string saddle won't move far back enough to intonate properly. 

Super comfy bridge. It definitely can be done. Just make sure that you leave enough room for the low saddle to travel. You will have to remeasure and re-drill your string-through holes.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 9, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> This one in the photo is mine. It's not a veneer. The top was planed down, a block of maple was added to where the forearm contour was and then a 1/8th inch, flame maple cap was added.
> 
> I was told that the holes didn't line up, which is why some of this work was done. I'm assuming the screw holes didn't line up, but the string through holes were left the same. Which, I believe was a mistake. Since the baseplate on mine wasn't moved back, the low B string saddle won't move far back enough to intonate properly.
> 
> Super comfy bridge. It definitely can be done. Just make sure that you leave enough room for the low saddle to travel. You will have to remeasure and re-drill your string-through holes.



I misused the word veneer and later corrected it, looks damn nice!

Awesome, thanks for the tip! which bridge did you get, .125 or .175?


----------



## guy in latvia (May 11, 2012)

Hi, I've got an RG7421 replacement hipshot bridge I would be willing to sell, if you're interested, PM me.


----------

